

Show HN: Push Browser: Chrome to Phone + android2cloud for iOS - zin

I have just launched Push Browser, a combination of Google Chrome extension and iOS apps that enables sharing links between devices easily. It is like Chrome to Phone &#60;http://lifehacker.com/#!5581392/chrome-to-phone-sends-web-and-map-links-to-android-almost-instantly&#62; and android2cloud &#60;http://lifehacker.com/#!5604248/android2cloud-opens-urls-from-your-phone-in-chrome&#62; but for iOS devices, and it works both ways!<p>Please check out http://pushbrowserapp.com<p>The Next Web has posted a review of Push Browser here http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/02/27/push-browser-brings-googles-chrome-to-phone-to-ios/
======
runjake
Not to steal zin's comment thunder, but here's the concise guide to click-able
urls:

[http://lifehacker.com/#!5581392/chrome-to-phone-sends-web-
an...](http://lifehacker.com/#!5581392/chrome-to-phone-sends-web-and-map-
links-to-android-almost-instantly)

[http://lifehacker.com/#!5604248/android2cloud-opens-urls-
fro...](http://lifehacker.com/#!5604248/android2cloud-opens-urls-from-your-
phone-in-chrome)

<http://pushbrowserapp.com>

[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/02/27/push-browser-brings-
go...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/02/27/push-browser-brings-googles-
chrome-to-phone-to-ios/)

------
zin
Clickable: <http://pushbrowserapp.com>

